# Service Pictures



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's some pictures that I took today of some work that is ongoing.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Red tag, service disconnects need to be grouped.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Red tag, service disconnects need to be grouped.


I agree with that, I got permission from the inspector to leave them ungrouped. Knew that was going to be the first one up.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> I agree with that, I got permission from the inspector to leave them ungrouped. Knew that was going to be the first one up.


OK, second one, 250.64(D).


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

BBQ said:


> OK, second one, 250.64(D).


What's the issue there? I went by 250.64 (D)(3).


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Just a question but does the code in the states require a plastic bushings even on PVC connectors?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JPRO2 said:


> Just a question but does the code in the states require a plastic bushings even on PVC connectors?


Yes, on all conduits with conductors 4 AWG or larger and all PVC fittings that are not smooth ...... kind of a judgement call.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> What's the issue there? I went by 250.64 (D)(3).


Never mind I think you are right and I was wrong.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Never mind I think you are right and I was wrong.


No problem. That's actually the exact reason I took these pictures. I felt that i did that right, the inspector was a little iffy and said he would get back to me on it.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Yes, on all conduits with conductors 4 AWG or larger and all PVC fittings that are not smooth ...... kind of a judgement call.


Ok it's interesting the code differences between US and Canada in Canada we require a bushing on conduits with conductors 8 awg or larger


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Red tag, service disconnects need to be grouped.


Where are the service disconnects? I don't see a main in any of he pics???


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Where are the service disconnects? I don't see a main in any of he pics???


 look at the little red levers to the right of each meter


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Where are the service disconnects? I don't see a main in any of he pics???


Service disconnects are inside in the panels. It was an existing building and the disconnects were inside to begin with, inspector okayed me to leave the disconnects ungrouped. Those red levers are actually just meter bypasses, not disconnects.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

All-Circuits said:


> look at the little red levers to the right of each meter


Those are bypasses. I would be hard pressed to believe that they meet any requirement of 230.70.


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

I stand corrected then, I assumed they were because it looks like the bullseye is there in the sockets


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I would have used PVC instead of EMT for the grounding conductors. Otherwise it looks good.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

JPRO2 said:


> Ok it's interesting the code differences between US and Canada in Canada we require a bushing on conduits with conductors 8 awg or larger


We couldn't "phase" the neutral like that either.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

farlsincharge said:


> We couldn't "phase" the neutral like that either.


True but it is often overlooked where I am from


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I would have used PVC instead of EMT for the grounding conductors. Otherwise it looks good.


Why? I'm curious.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

I'm surprised he let you go without disconnects. I'd bet the Fire Dept would have a different answer for you.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

NevadaBoy said:


> I'm surprised he let you go without disconnects. I'd bet the Fire Dept would have a different answer for you.


It's a commonly overlooked violation around here. Usually on duplexes. This is a three occupation building, there is actually one more meter inside directly behind those meters. There wasn't any way the disconnects were going to be grouped anyway.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

NevadaBoy said:


> Why? I'm curious.



EMT does not last long outdoors where I live. In a few short years, that will already start rusting and streaking the side of the building.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> EMT does not last long outdoors where I live. In a few short years, that will already start rusting and streaking the side of the building.


I will back Pete up here, while EMT might last for decades in Nevada, it only lasts a short time outdoors here in the Northeast. Most job specs around here require RMC for outdoor work.


----------



## lectrishun (Feb 15, 2014)

user4818 said:


> I would have used PVC instead of EMT for the grounding conductors. Otherwise it looks good.


We are not allowed to use metallic conduit of any kind for grounding conductors


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Is that a big blue wire nut on the service head make up all taped up?
I like the usage of real rain tight fittings.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

What's with the split bolt in the meter section and is your panel grounded?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

3 year old thread guys. I don't even think he's here anymore. But don't let me stop you


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

His inspector ****-ed up not making him group those mains.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> His inspector ****-ed up not making him group those mains.


Yeah pretty stupid.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> 3 year old thread guys. I don't even think he's here anymore. But don't let me stop you


Thanks.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

It's a blue wirenut taped up. The panels are grounded at the meter socket. And I would do the thing differently now in some ways however i think for the time and place it looks/works fine. I would probably group the disconnects now that the decision to do that is mine and not someone else's.


----------



## Deanos01 (Feb 19, 2014)

Why is there white tape on a phase?
Am I seeing blue wirenuts on the primary splices???
Is the ground wire bugged just below the meter can?
PVC horizontally is going to look like a noodle when summer comes.:no:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Deanos01 said:


> Why is there white tape on a phase? Am I seeing blue wirenuts on the primary splices??? Is the ground wire bugged just below the meter can? PVC horizontally is going to look like a noodle when summer comes.:no:


It's a single phase service, that's the neutral that has white tape on it.
I don't know what you mean by bugged but the ground rod is below the meter as well as the inter system bond.
Those are blue wirenuts, common here to temp with until Xcel reconnects-which they haven't yet and it's been however many years, it's still working on the temp splices.
The PVC looks just fine in the summer, it's strapped nice and it has expansion fittings. Not too mention the fact that the guy who paid for it didn't care about what a conduit on his building looked like. It's all ugly in his opinion, so cheap ugly is better than expensive ugly.


----------



## Deanos01 (Feb 19, 2014)

No the neutral is white and a phase has a blue wire nut with white tape over it, not too good dude... I give up on the rest...


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't think any lineman is gonna get confused by that.


----------



## Deanos01 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'll bet he ponders the blue wire nuts .....


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

lectrishun said:


> We are not allowed to use metallic conduit of any kind for grounding conductors


I find that part of the install, down to a T and system grounding block, particularly neat and compliant

yet local amendments can do what they wish to do....


~CS~


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Deanos01 said:


> I'll bet he ponders the blue wire nuts .....


I'll bet he doesn't. It's very standard around these parts. We do a temp connection and Xcel comes and does the permanent connection after inspection.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Just a question !

On page 2 , why is there a spare meter in the bottom of the main compartment ?

Or are my eyes deceiving me ?


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks like the equipment grounding conductor is not marked green 250.119(A,1-2)


----------

